# Season 3 of Downton Abbey arrives as an Amazon streaming exclusive: members get their Dowager Counte



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Season 3 of Downton Abbey arrives as an Amazon streaming exclusive: members get their Dowager Countess fix for free

We knew season three of Downton Abbey was coming to Amazon Prime Instant Video as an exclusive, but it looks like those episodes have arrived on the subscription streaming service one day ahead of schedule. Starting today, Prime members can watch all three seasons of the Masterpiece Classic drama at no additional charge. Not signed up? Hold your binge-viewing parties now, because Prime Instant Video will soon be the only subscription streaming site to offer the show, period.

Full Story Here


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I never understood why I liked this show until I remembered a parody of an old political slogan. The new version is "It's the story, stupid".

Write a story with compelling characters and people will pay attention.


----------

